# TT roadster roof problem - desperately in need of help!



## hanny73

Hi all.

I'm in desperate need of help with TT roadster roof problem. Top line it doesn't work.

It's been to Audi twice, the first time they replaced the lock assembly (A8J7 871 401 A 018927). The second time they replaced the left flap motor (A8J0 959 311 A).

Unfortunately this worked for a few weeks but then the roof stopped working again. Being slightly disenchanted with Audi I opted to speak to Dean from 4 rings. Dean diagnosed the fault code 03247 which is the right flap motor a couple of weeks ago. Yesterday Dean replaced this component but the above fault is still showing. Dean tried all he could yesterday, giving the car a full reset. Having stumped Dean I'm asking for your help before I go back to Audi&#8230;&#8230;

Has anyone had a similar problem? What was the issue?

Thanks in advance.

PS - Dean @ 4 rings has been a star and I would highly recommend.


----------



## Fissues

There is new software out for this. It worked on mine.


----------



## hanny73

Thanks for your reply Fissures - was this installed by an Audi dealership?


----------



## Fissues

Yes, the update was done at the dealership. Also there are some minor adjustments that were required to the top latch and alignments. Mine has been in many times for assorted alignments after replacing most all of the motorized components before.


----------



## hanny73

Fissues said:


> Yes, the update was done at the dealership. Also there are some minor adjustments that were required to the top latch and alignments. Mine has been in many times for assorted alignments after replacing most all of the motorized components before.


Is your TT still under warranty?


----------



## hanny73

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Fissues

You aren't the only one. There have been many TSB's and even recalls on the motors and flaps.


----------



## hanny73

Fissues said:


> You aren't the only one. There have been many TSB's and even recalls on the motors and flaps.


I'm just concerned that if I take it back to Audi they are going to start replacing unnecessary parts and charge me an earth for the privilege.


----------



## ptts

YES! about a month ago..and dealer said AUDI sent them the fix....then last week...roof would not go up and so I had no use of the car for a week as it rained so no way to get it to dealer...I picked it up friday and the guy said it was because of low voltage????? what is that???


----------



## hanny73

Hi ptts, welcome to the forum.

Low voltage, that's interesting. Is your car still under warranty? Which dealer did you take it to?

Thanks....


----------



## Fissues

If I were you, I would bring the car into the dealers for the Open Recall: #8J 61645699 for new motors to the top.

This should be repaired whether under warranty or not.
There are also many TSB's associated with the roof. (see below)

Please read below and feel free to print, visit my Photobucket or PM me to email you the copies.

This image is of the recall (click to zoom)









This is for the TSB's (click to zoom)









http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee324/fissues/TTS/


----------



## hanny73

Thanks Fissues, I'll go armed with those copies when I visit the dealer.


----------



## Fissues

You're welcome. I hope it helps for you.

That's what this forum is all about.


----------



## Davy G

The roof problem sorted!

I have a 2008 TT roadster that developed the roof problem where the roof would unlock and go down and flaps would close and all's well. Then to raise the roof the flaps would open but no movement from the roof.
I could release the pressure from the motor by turning the pressure release on the hydraulic pump through the boot floor and close the roof as per owners manual, I locked the roof using the switch and the roof active light went out. The following time trying to open the roof, it would unlock but not open.
After reading the forums on this I took out the boot panels in the boot and accessed the hydraulic pump. There appeared to be low fluid (just below min when roof was closed), so I bought some correct hydraulic fluid (also for steering) from an independent VW / AUDI parts supplier (TPS) and added using a printer ink syringe. This made no difference to the fault and these pumps don't go wrong it seems.

I decided to take the car to a local main dealer who wanted £135 for diagnostic before any discussion. Instead I took it to a vw/audi independent workshop that ran the program for £30. It came up with 3 soft top control error memory faults. 1 switch setting, 2 switch signal and 3 Right convertible top flap sensor.
I went back to the forums without success to find the sensor, but realised there was a problem that the main dealers were denying but replacing a part under warranty when the car goes in for servicing. 
I contacted the dealer who had stamped the service book from new and found out that it had already had the upgrade. He said it sounds like the same fault and the cost to replace the sensor would be £250 - £450 for repair plus diagnostic charge.

Back to local main dealer Parts dept, for a "Right convertible top flap sensor". I was shown an exploded view on the screen and he identified the part as the "flap motor" that also included the sensor. He wanted £70 for the part or again up to £400 to fit it.
Back to the independent supplier, same exploded view, and paid £50 for the part and I fitted it in less than 30 minutes (these parts are handed left and right).

To replace the part the roof must be in the nearly open position maybe 300mm from fully open and will hold in position by the hydraulics if the ignition is off. The unit is located just behind a cover in the roof storage compartment. The pushrod connecting the flap goes to the motor direct and motor can be seen easily from the side when the roof is in the correct position.
There are 5 push in clips that hold the storage area cover in place, pull out the clip centres and ease the cover away to expose the motor enough to get the allen key in to undo the 4 bolts.
Pop off the top of the push rod at the flap end, undo the 4 allen key bolts (don't drop them) and ease the motor away from its position.
A small screw driver to release the clip lock on the electrical connection from the motor and the motor will come away with the push rod attached. Use the screwdriver to unlock the arm and pushrod from the rear of the motor. 
The arm and pushrod will only fit in the correct position to the motor so it can't be fitted wrong. 
The electrical connection is best made before positioning the new unit in place
Position the motor and replace the 4 bolts.
The roof can be lowered to the fully open position by releasing the hydraulic pressure, but beware the disconnected pushrod it not trapped in the roof mechanism. 
Once the roof is down, push or pull on the pushrod to position the motor to line up with the flap which should be in the same place as the opposite side.
Use the switch to check the flaps work.
You will still have the same problem as before at this stage or maybe worse with windows not returning to closed position on roof switch and light staying on for roof position etc. Needs coding.
I took the car back to the Independent Audi workshop (www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk) and they ran the diagnostic program and coded the new part to the car £30
JOB DONE. Total cost £110
Hope this helps, Main dealers must be making a fortune on this fault that they know about.


----------



## Luegolover

Davy G, you are my hero!

I'm a school teacher in London who has lots of time for holidays but limited cash so we, my wife also a teacher, swap houses every summer to get a good holiday in. This year we decided to swap in Rome for a month and I thought it would be good to drive there so we sold the Mini (great car, never broke) and mortgaged ourselves to buy a convertible. We did this in February so that we could get as good a deal as possible and a month later the window broke. I was horrified to see costs of £360 banded about on the forum so repaired it myself with the help of this forum and the people who sell the repair kit on eBay, everybody happy. Then we drive through France and into Italy and onto Rome, beautiful, absolutely lovely. Naturally the Romans don't drive convertible cars as it is too hot so we are the only mad English people driving round Rome in a convertible and we are loving it (well, I exaggerate, there are a few convertibles but not many). Then, last week on the way back from the beach the roof develops the same problem you describe and I cry. Never fear I think, it'll be a fuse or somebody on the forum will tell me a quick fix. Since then I have made two posts and no replies; I have been absolutely horrified at the thought of giving the car to a main dealer and paying whatever they want to get it fixed. Thank you for your detailed description and for the optimism you have given me. All I need now is an independent Audi specialist, there must be one of those in London though so I'm happy.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jamo8

Dropped the roof on the way home tonight glorious weather, got home and my roof is stuck open, flaps are opening but no noise from the motor to drive the roof shut. :evil: Tried the manual shut but looks like the tool has been sheared by previous owner [smiley=bomb.gif] Luckily I have a garage to park it up overnight looks like an urgent trip to the stealers in the morning. I now have a hat trick of faults since purchase, steering rack, window regulator and now this, oh and a changed faulty CD player. Car is five year old this month and done a grand total of 20,000 miles. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## moro anis

What dreadful luck. 
You say you're off to the stealer in the morning, are you lucky enough to have a warranty or have you got to dig deep?
Hope it's not too painful either way.
Good luck.


----------



## Jamo8

moro anis said:


> What dreadful luck.
> You say you're off to the stealer in the morning, are you lucky enough to have a warranty or have you got to dig deep?
> Hope it's not too painful either way.
> Good luck.


Thanks moro anis 
It's dig very deep I am fearing, no warranty I'm afraid, car is booked in for cambelt change, and service in a couple of weeks, wish it had gone after and I would have laid the blame on them :wink: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## moro anis

That's a real bummer. 
Have you done a search on the forum to see if there are any posts on similar subjects which may indicate something less horendous?


----------



## Jamo8

Yea I have done a search and looks like there are a few affected by this "little" problem, no real easy fix without a diagnostic by the look of things


----------



## Jamo8

Went to the dealers this morning the roof is now up, couldn't get the roof up manually last night due to the pin in the tool shearing, quick explanation incase this happens to anyone else who is desperate to get the roof up....The mechanic took the pressure out off the hydraulic pump ( as per manual ) got the roof to position just before it engages, turned the pump pressure back on and used the power switch, the two hooks opened and fully engaged the roof into lock position. He reckons there is not enough pressure in the system to drive the roof from fully open but enough to drive the motor to open the hooks. Anyway outcome is booked in next Thursday for a good look at it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## moro anis

Well, it could have been worse. 
At least the roof is up and has some function. I've read the pump is supposed to be pretty robust so maybe the fluid is a tad low for some reason, there's a possible leak losing pressure - but I would have thought that would have been obvious or a pressure relief valve not functioning properly.
Hope it's easily sorted anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Jamo8

Update on the roof situation, in at the Stealers today one of the motors is shot and is going to cost £360 all in.  Could be the last straw for me with this car, love the car hate all the problems and the bills that go with it. I have seen a nice ibis white coupe I like though :wink: :roll:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Jamo8 said:


> Update on the roof situation, in at the Stealers today one of the motors is shot and is going to cost £360 all in.  Could be the last straw for me with this car, love the car hate all the problems and the bills that go with it. I have seen a nice ibis white coupe I like though :wink: :roll:


Gotta laugh eh, we all go through these problems but just can't keep away from temptation!! I must admit that after two wallet busting years with a 2003 V6, I am wearing a smile from ear to ear with my new 1.8TFSI and 5yr extended warranty! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Luegolover

My roof is now fixed, thanks again Davy G. I bought the flap sensor/motor and replaced it following your instructions as above and it was a very easy job. Just had the car coded and it is back working again in time for summer. £120 all in.

The only thing I would add to the instructions is to make sure the hydraulic valve is shut and the metal insert in the roof lock replaced before getting the system read as this shows up on the fault log and blocked the sensor code from being reported. This meant I had two trips to the garage to get the codes read before I could establish which side had broken.

However, very pleased to have the roof working again.


----------



## Fissues

Well then.....Tops down!


----------



## Sean225

Got my car booked in for a cambelt/waterpump change tomorrow.

My roof has had this problem for months and ive asked them to take a look at it tomorrow. I will take the pics posted by Fissues along with the recall number and see how it goes.

Ive got a feeling as the car is out of warranty I may have no leg to stand on. :evil:

Ill update you guys tomorrow once its in.


----------



## Templar

Had similar issues with mine recently..windows dropped and flaps raised. Appeared as if there was not enough power to actually raise the roof from park. My dealer told me it is quite common this time of year and said it was the flap motors and pre ordered the parts. They also said that they can go out of sync if you are driving whilst opening and closing the roof while you drive.
All seems ok since the fix, so fingers crossed. They also supplied a new manual close tool and removed the broken thread in the mechanism. good service from my dealer so far.


----------



## sico

Fissues said:


> Well then.....Tops down!


Not very helpful as the flap motors are obscured in this diagram.


----------



## Sean225

***UPDATE***

So my car went into Audi on Tuesday morning for a cambelt/water pump change. Mentioned that my roof wont close when open and mentioned * TSB #2015779/5: Conv. Top Assem. adjust.
Open Recall: #61645699: Replace Drive Units TSB #2018777/5: Update Control Module to 8J7 959 259 E with Software Level 140 TSB 61B3* they guy added it to the job sheet and said they will look into it.

Got a call that evening saying they completed the cambelt but need to look at the roof tomorrow(Wed).

Wednesday afternoon got a call saying parts just came in its the roof flap motors that need changing it will be covered under Audi.

Just got off the phone roof all working and car ready to pick up.

So my advice to anyone with the same problem DO NOT pay out your own money, Audi know about the TSB and it should be covered by them.

I always go back to the same dealership and use the same service advisor not sure if this had anything to do with it but all credit to him, he never queried or made an issue of it. Top bloke.

Roll on the summer [smiley=cheers.gif]

Note to Mods - Can we add this to the "Stickies" section to help any other members with this problem?


----------



## Lyons

Is it just a recall when they fail, or can anyone get done first to preempt it happening?


----------



## Sean225

Its not an official recall they call it a TSB so probably only when the motors fail to close or open.

Im not sure if the problem occurs on the newer roadsters.


----------



## Lyons

Mine is 07.

Just to recap (and save me re-reading) did you get the fault diagnosed yourself so you were armed with the info when you went to Audi?


----------



## moro anis

What about the blonde? Anymore pictures? :roll:


----------



## Sean225

Lyons said:


> Mine is 07.
> 
> Just to recap (and save me re-reading) did you get the fault diagnosed yourself so you were armed with the info when you went to Audi?


Yeah I had it all on a piece of paper TSB 2015779/5 etc and went in armed with that.


----------



## Templar

I've been told that the Flap Motors dont actually fail as such, they tend to go out of sync/alignment, resulting in the sensors stopping the roof from functioning.
The odd thing is that it does appear that the flap motors are still working in most cases.


----------



## Sean225

Templar said:


> I've been told that the Flap Motors dont actually fail as such, they tend to go out of sync/alignment, resulting in the sensors stopping the roof from functioning.
> The odd thing is that it does appear that the flap motors are still working in most cases.


Yeah I've heard this as well in regards to the sync/alignment issue and was also told its a result of operating the roof whist the car is moving, I can believe this as the day my roof failed i had operated it at around 20MPH, From now I will be only operating at standstill, not sure why Audi unable it to operate up to 30MPH if it's going to cause these sort of issues.


----------



## Templar

Sean225 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the Flap Motors dont actually fail as such, they tend to go out of sync/alignment, resulting in the sensors stopping the roof from functioning.
> The odd thing is that it does appear that the flap motors are still working in most cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've heard this as well in regards to the sync/alignment issue and was also told its a result of operating the roof whist the car is moving, I can believe this as the day my roof failed i had operated it at around 20MPH, From now I will be only operating at standstill, not sure why Audi unable it to operate up to 30MPH if it's going to cause these sort of issues.
Click to expand...

If you're only just moving and its on a smooth road I don't see there being any issues really as I had done so on numerous occasions. When mine failed recently I had just pulled out from a junction and must have been at a guess, at the limit of roof use. Must have thrown the weight to one side slightly. It was in mid travel on mine when it stopped.
Who knows for sure..


----------



## moro anis

On both the roadsters I've had, I frequently operate the roof at speeds up to 30 mph. Faster than that it is inhibited which I assume protects from too much wind pressure.


----------



## beepcake

The "happens when you use it at speed" thing sounds like an excuse - if that was the case they'd update the software to stop you doing it. The one glitch I've had with the roof was parked in a car park.


----------



## Templar

moro anis said:


> On both the roadsters I've had, I frequently operate the roof at speeds up to 30 mph. Faster than that it is inhibited which I assume protects from too much wind pressure.


I'm on about operating the roof exiting a junction, left or right as that's when you get weight shift to oneside or the other possibly throwing the sync or balance out.

As I'd said previously that I hadn't had any issues using my roof while in motion in the past year of ownership and most often than not usually in a straight line.
From the posts that you have posted on roof problems it appears that you must have a better than normal setup going on


----------



## beepcake

I was sure the manual said it was a "one click operation" if you used the hood a speed, but that doesn't seem to be the case on mine - is that an optional extra or something?


----------



## moro anis

Can't say that I've only ever done in a straight line. I'm sure there have been occaisions when I've been cornering or leaving junctions.
It could also be a case of use it or lose it ie, frequent use keeps it all in operation as opposed to the theory that there's only 2 sunny days per year in the UK when the roof can come down.


----------



## Sean225

Whatever it is that causes it I just hope it doesnt occur with the new parts, if it happens again ill be fuming!

Roll on tomorrow, the weather forecast is looking good [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Lyons

What are the symptoms of this?

For the last few times my roof has been making a louder noise than usual, then today when I tried to put it down, it lifted at the windscreen and the windows went down, but nothing else. I tried it a couple of times and just the same thing.

Then when I got home and turned the car off and on it worked ok, but still with the louder noise.


----------



## jalms

beepcake said:


> I was sure the manual said it was a "one click operation" if you used the hood a speed, but that doesn't seem to be the case on mine - is that an optional extra or something?


From 6km/h up to 50km/h, the opening process is a one click operation. Any other than that (car stopped or closing even at that speed range) is a "keep pushing button" operation.


----------



## Pkenty01

I've had similar issues with the roof not going up or down but the flaps opening as normal. Checked the hydraulic oil level in the boot and it was low . Topped it up up and the roof worked the once and then stopped again. Checked the left hand side of the roof and saw the hydraulic fluid had leaked out . So had to take it to the Audi dealer who diagnosis is a leaking hydraulic ram ! Replacement cost £1100! Is the ram and the motor different things or all the same ? Is the tsb recall mentioned relevant for this fault ? The car is with the dealer now so would be good to be armed when I go to Audi to part with my cash. Quoted 6 hours of work !


----------



## 911 Guy

I have had loads of roof problems - code keeps coming up 01097 switch for Front canopy latch. but main stealers don't seem to have a clue and want to change the whole roof assembly. - Clear code and works ok for a few weeks then same problem comes up without even using the roof.
The main stealers don't seem to have a clue and just want to service my car and sell me tyres?!!


----------



## nickb

Sean225 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> So my car went into Audi on Tuesday morning for a cambelt/water pump change. Mentioned that my roof wont close when open and mentioned * TSB #2015779/5: Conv. Top Assem. adjust.
> Open Recall: #61645699: Replace Drive Units TSB #2018777/5: Update Control Module to 8J7 959 259 E with Software Level 140 TSB 61B3* they guy added it to the job sheet and said they will look into it.
> 
> Got a call that evening saying they completed the cambelt but need to look at the roof tomorrow(Wed).
> 
> Wednesday afternoon got a call saying parts just came in its the roof flap motors that need changing it will be covered under Audi.
> 
> Just got off the phone roof all working and car ready to pick up.
> 
> So my advice to anyone with the same problem DO NOT pay out your own money, Audi know about the TSB and it should be covered by them.
> 
> I always go back to the same dealership and use the same service advisor not sure if this had anything to do with it but all credit to him, he never queried or made an issue of it. Top bloke.
> 
> Roll on the summer [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Note to Mods - Can we add this to the "Stickies" section to help any other members with this problem?


I have got precisely the same problem, yet Audi service centre don't recognise the TSB.
Any suggestions would be welcome, even the dealership that has done the TSB fix in the past
thank you


----------



## JETLAG

nickb said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> So my car went into Audi on Tuesday morning for a cambelt/water pump change. Mentioned that my roof wont close when open and mentioned * TSB #2015779/5: Conv. Top Assem. adjust.
> Open Recall: #61645699: Replace Drive Units TSB #2018777/5: Update Control Module to 8J7 959 259 E with Software Level 140 TSB 61B3* they guy added it to the job sheet and said they will look into it.
> 
> Got a call that evening saying they completed the cambelt but need to look at the roof tomorrow(Wed).
> 
> Wednesday afternoon got a call saying parts just came in its the roof flap motors that need changing it will be covered under Audi.
> 
> Just got off the phone roof all working and car ready to pick up.
> 
> So my advice to anyone with the same problem DO NOT pay out your own money, Audi know about the TSB and it should be covered by them.
> 
> I always go back to the same dealership and use the same service advisor not sure if this had anything to do with it but all credit to him, he never queried or made an issue of it. Top bloke.
> 
> Roll on the summer [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Note to Mods - Can we add this to the "Stickies" section to help any other members with this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I have got precisely the same problem, yet Audi service centre don't recognise the TSB.
> Any suggestions would be welcome, even the dealership that has done the TSB fix in the past
> thank you
Click to expand...

Hi Guys,

I have the exact same problem. Audi South Africa dont recognise the recall or the TSBs 

Can anyone maybe help me with the part numbers for the motors that need to be replaced? that way I can do the repair myself.

Im going to hook up my VCDS this afternoon and will see what errors are reading.


----------



## JETLAG

anybody?


----------



## mwad

Templar said:


> Had similar issues with mine recently..windows dropped and flaps raised. Appeared as if there was not enough power to actually raise the roof from park. My dealer told me it is quite common this time of year and said it was the flap motors and pre ordered the parts. They also said that they can go out of sync if you are driving whilst opening and closing the roof while you drive.


Interesting. This happened just happened to me. Putting roof up at 10 mph. 
Can they be re-sync'd ?


----------



## mwad

Sean225 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the Flap Motors dont actually fail as such, they tend to go out of sync/alignment, resulting in the sensors stopping the roof from functioning.
> The odd thing is that it does appear that the flap motors are still working in most cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've heard this as well in regards to the sync/alignment issue and was also told its a result of operating the roof whist the car is moving, I can believe this as the day my roof failed i had operated it at around 20MPH, From now I will be only operating at standstill, not sure why Audi unable it to operate up to 30MPH if it's going to cause these sort of issues.
Click to expand...

Exactly what just happened to me-about 20mph too!
What was your outcome?


----------



## Templar

Never previously had the problem travelling in a straight line tbh.. only as I was turning a slow corner mine played up. More than likely rocked from side to side as I turned. Who knows for sure, all I can say is it was fixed under warranty as a failed flap motor then a re-code to follow.


----------



## Maankoning

@ Jetlag

Did you find anything? I have the same problem... Put down my roof yesterday and had to put it back up manually. I have an extended warranty with Motorite and I'm waiting to see what are they willing to pay for in this situation.

I really dont want Audi to do it because they will ask for my first born :evil: maybe there's a "guy" that you know in the jozi area?


----------



## SamoaChris

Normally when manufacturers set a limit for something it is lower than it has been tested to. Obviously with the TT it seems to be borderline and tested in a wind tunnel so no unbalanced forces! 

Even though I read in the manual about the speed limit I'm so glad (luckily) I've only ever operated the roof whilst stationary and will continue to do so after reading this. Not worth the risk even though it is in warranty.


----------



## jalms

For 6 years that I've been operating it up to 50kph (mine's limit, it's around 37mph) and no trouble so far due to it, only due to constantly faulty flap elevators.


----------

